# Being equally fast at multiple methods.



## PandaCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

Many of you probably can tell that Roux is my main method (Avatar, signature, etc.).

Well, Roux is a perfect method on the 3x3. _I_ love it. BUT when it comes to Big Cubes (4x4 and on) I will have to give it to CFOP. This method is purely relied on the other faces, such as U and R, where Roux is relied on the M slice. 
My point being, have you ever tried to be an M move with your ring finger and it just doesn't work as well on bigger cubes than it does on a 3x3? Well lemme tell you, it doesnt look so pretty. 
So, Ive tried the Stadler method and Ive K4, but they just dont work for me. 

One of my questions are: Is it possible to be equally good a 2 methods? Being the same speed for both Roux and CFOP at the same time? While Roux is on 3x3 and CFOP in big cubes. 

Another thought Ive had in my head: Color Neutrality. 

I think that being CN is only(Used lightly) for CFOP. Because they use cube rotations, so it doesnt matter what color is on your left or right. But in Roux. You gotta know what color is left and right(For blockbuilding and LSE) cause there are no cube rotations(for me there arent). 

I do think you can become CN with Roux, but not fully CN like in CFOP. I think you have to have your favorite faces. You kinda have to have your favorite color scheme or tracking will just be helll. 
Maybe experimenting with CN will me find more favorites.

What do you guys think?


PS: When I wrote the first line, I pressed i dont know which button, but it posted my thread without me clicking anything, 
Please change title to go with topic<3


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

No im not done!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 13, 2012)

*waits patiently, expecting poll to be put up*


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 13, 2012)

/me looks at the clock impatiently


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> *waits patiently, expecting poll to be put up*


 


Achifaifa said:


> /me looks at the clock impatiently


 
Sorry people,


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> One of my questions are: Is it possible to be equally good a 2 methods? Being the same speed for both Roux and CFOP at the same time?



Yap. (I do CFOP when I use redux too, works well)

tbh I've been practising CFOP (ish) a lot recently. I'm sub14 and getting faster 



PandaCuber said:


> I do think you can become CN with Roux, but not fully CN like in CFOP.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I think you're wrong.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 14, 2012)

How long does it take to make a poll? :S

But really, I am when I'm in practice. At least, close enough, between CFOP and ZZ.


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Most of the time I am equally fast with Petrus and CFOP. CFOP is easier but sometimes has annoying as hell pairs where as Petrus is harder but cases are a lot more efficient. I am more regular with CFOP but Petrus is more fun.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> How long does it take to make a poll? :S
> 
> But really, I am when I'm in practice. At least, close enough, between CFOP and ZZ.



What? Who said I was gunna make a poll? I never said i would :fp



Kirjava said:


> I think you're wrong.



What, why? I didnt say you can be fully CN with Roux, just partially. Speak to me Sensei Kirjava.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> What, why? I didnt say you can be fully CN with Roux, just partially. Speak to me Sensei Kirjava.



You can be fully CN with Roux.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You can be fully CN with Roux.


 
I thought you said it wasnt possible?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

You are mistaken.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You are mistaken.


 
Correct me..


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

You can be fully CN with Roux.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You can be fully CN with Roux.


 
Thanks for explaining. . .


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2012)

What's to explain? You can be CN with Roux - it's an obvious obervable fact.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to do this all on 3x3, many many methods for it. I could only get down to 17 secs  So I focused on CFOP instead.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well derrr. If you put in enough practice then you obviously could. 

And yes, you can be fully colour neutral with Roux..


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I thought you said it wasnt possible?


 
What did you think we were both practicing colour neutrality working on all colours for? To be partially colour neutral?

Also, Roux ain't too bad on 4x4, but I use Petrus for even bigger cubes. It's possible, look at Stachu, I think he was/is 'method neutral' using a few methods.
The problem with this is you have to put a lot of effort to get faster...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> What did you think we were both practicing colour neutrality working on all colours for? To be partially colour neutral?
> 
> Also, Roux ain't too bad on 4x4, but I use Petrus for even bigger cubes. It's possible, look at Stachu, I think he was/is 'method neutral' using a few methods.
> The problem with this is you have to put a lot of effort to get faster...


 
Well I got a 5x5 yesterday and LSE was hellll for me.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 14, 2012)

Use your whole finger. If not just do R'r or use Petrus or something


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Use your whole finger. If not just do R'r or use Petrus or something


 
I dont know petrus......................


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I dont know petrus......................


 
Here you go.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> What did you think we were both practicing colour neutrality working on all colours for? To be partially colour neutral?
> 
> Also, Roux ain't too bad on 4x4, but I use Petrus for even bigger cubes. It's possible, look at Stachu, I think he was/is 'method neutral' using a few methods.
> The problem with this is you have to put a lot of effort to get faster...


 
I use Roux for 4x4  Roar


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I use Roux for 4x4  Roar


 
try it on 5x5 lol.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried. It sucks


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 3, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> try it on 5x5 lol.


 Waffle does Roux on 3-7. It looks ridiculous but he manages to do it. /notadvocatingrouxonbigcubes


----------

